# Diagrama Samsumg CT501F



## PerkinsP (Ago 31, 2013)

Hola a todos 
necesito me colaboren con el diagrama del tv samsung modelo CT501F gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 1, 2013)

ya intentaste buscar por aquí?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f45/sitios-esquematicos-manuales-servicio-descargar-gratis-97989/
PD:
 cuando pidas un esquema da la máxima información posible,chassis,modelo, y cualquier otra referencia del aparato en cuestion 
PD:2
necesito un cafe con leche y dos media lunas,me colaboran que toy como el chavo,con hambre ,,,


----------

